# Private Land



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone With Private Land Willing To Let My Dad And I Hunt Small Game. I Want To Start Getting My Boys Out Just Walking Along With Us. I Would Be Willing To Share Game Or Do Work Around The Land Thanks


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i dont know to much private, but a little... i know some decent private around the lima area. but plenty of public out there... even uncrowded public


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Where are you located?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i am in the cleveland area willing to drive up to 2 hours


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm alittle bit out of your range. lol I'm about 35 miles south of Columbus.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok well thanks anyways


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm close to you


----------



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

hey big chessie, noticed you were in circleville. Just moved here. I also hunt there, but I just got two small beagle pups, looking for somewhere just to run the new pups where they won't get shot. Maybe we could hook up sometime


----------

